# Laptop won't connect to internet using wireless



## blgssac (Sep 27, 2011)

My laptop- Dell, Windows XP sp2, connects wireless to the Netgear, but not to internet, using DSL 
It does connect using ethernet, and other pc in house connects to the internet wireless.
It stalls aquiring IP Address, it had been working fine up until a week ago. It froze up, and has not been able to connect since.
It also works with a friends wireless.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

> It also works with a friends wireless.


 what do you mean exactly - your PC works on another wireless all OK just not your own, or a friend can use your wireless router and connect to internet 

make sure the wireless is switched on - on the laptop - often have physical switches or combination of FN andf one of the F keys 
I think dell uses F keys 

lets see an ipconfig /all and xirrus screen shot


*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* ipconfig /all *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here

We would like to see the results from ipconfig /all post back the results in a reply here

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *

It will export the results to notepad and then automatically open notepad.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results to a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy*
Now go back to the forum - reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector  
Download and install*
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC

Xirrus: High Performance Wireless Networks - Advanced IT Wi-Fi Networking Tools
Direct link to the program is here Xirrus: High Performance Wireless Networks - Advanced IT Wi-Fi Networking Tools
Then run and install the program - on a wireless enabled PC/Laptop
if you get an error - You need NET Framework installed for the WiFi Inspector to function.

Run the program 

post a screen shot of the program running - if there are a lot of networks showing can you click on "networks" top lefthand area - so we can see all the network information, and also post which network "Adapter Name" (1st column) is yours on the list 

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.
Full details are here TSG Posting a Screenshot - TSG Library of Knowledge

Note:
For a reliable (or robust as the Xirrus user guide says) wireless connection you need a signal of about -70 dBm or better.

If you are using the Mac OS then use iStumbler 99
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## blgssac (Sep 27, 2011)

1.) to clarify, 
1.a) the non-working PC works with ethernet and the neighbor's wireless (elsewhere)
1.b) a second PC in the house works with the wireless (notebook)
1.c) It shows connected to the wireless - but cannot connect to the internet - stalls locating IP address. 

2. ipconfig /all
BEFORE CONNECTING TO THE WIRELESS (DISCONNECTED ETHERNET)
Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : laptop
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0F-1F-22-69-9E

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Dell Wireless WLAN 1350 WLAN Mini-PCI Card
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-90-96-F9-9A-98

AFTER CONNECTING TO THE WIRELESS
Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : laptop
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0F-1F-22-69-9E

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Dell Wireless WLAN 1350 WLAN Mini-PCI Card
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-90-96-F9-9A-98
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255

Thanks for taking the time to help.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

is your wireless security enabled - if so - remove the security and retry to connect 

lets try a tcp /ip reset


*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2/SP3*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands:

_Note: Type only the text in *bold* for the following commands._

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults, type: *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults, type: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reboot the machine.

Post back the results here 
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## blgssac (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi, 

I ran the 2 steps and re-booted the pc, results were the same.
Just for fun I ran them again - and again the results were the same.

Not sure what you are requesting that I copy and paste, but here is the new results for ipconfig /all


Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : laptop
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0F-1F-22-69-9E


------

Again I thank you for your time and any help you can offer,


----------



## heliuminside (Sep 25, 2011)

Type " ipconfig /all" from your notebooks *"(1.b) a second PC in the house works with the wireless (notebook)*" CMD. Post the results please.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

do you have a switch on the pc to disable the wireless - if not a physical switch then a combination of keys 
often FN + F2 keys 

lets see the xirrus screen shot 



*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector  
Download and install*
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC

Xirrus: High Performance Wireless Networks - Advanced IT Wi-Fi Networking Tools
Direct link to the program is here Xirrus: High Performance Wireless Networks - Advanced IT Wi-Fi Networking Tools
Then run and install the program - on a wireless enabled PC/Laptop
if you get an error - You need NET Framework installed for the WiFi Inspector to function.

Run the program 

post a screen shot of the program running - if there are a lot of networks showing can you click on "networks" top lefthand area - so we can see all the network information, and also post which network "Adapter Name" (1st column) is yours on the list 

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.
Full details are here TSG Posting a Screenshot - TSG Library of Knowledge

Note:
For a reliable (or robust as the Xirrus user guide says) wireless connection you need a signal of about -70 dBm or better.

If you are using the Mac OS then use iStumbler 99
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Sno0p (Oct 2, 2011)

I have a Dell Vostro 1500, Vista basic OS . WRT160N router and my ISP is DSL Verizon. I also have a HP desktop connected by a wire. My Dell Vostro 1500 laptop connectivity is excellent in the beginning but, later after couple of minutes to an hour I would not be able to open any sites with google chrome. I would just see a message on the lower left “Waiting for www.google.com...” and a slow spinning circle next to a tab with a blank page. When I check the network status, I would still see the sent and received activity, sometimes the speed on the wireless network connection status drops from 54Mbps to 48Mbps. The IPv4 Connectivity states “Internet” while IPv6 Connectivity states “Limited”. If I re-boot the Dell vostro 1500, I would get the internet back then, it would stop again. I don't know if my wireless card is the problem or if some software was the problem causing the trouble accessing the internet after certain amount of usage. I tried following instructions from some site about adding DhcpConnDisableBcastFlagToggle with a value set as #1 in HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\{GUID} but, this still failed. I even tried updating my wireless card driver to version 4.170.77.3 (3/21/2008) and still no avail. When I lose the wireless connection, I tried connecting an ethernet wire from the router to the Dell Vostro 1500 and there would still be no internet access. The HP desktop can still access the internet with no problem but, I would have to keep re-booting Dell Vostro 1500 to access the internet temporary. Should I just purchase a Intel® PRO/Wireless 3945 802.11a/g Wi-Fi Mini Card or whichever fastest wireless card compatible with Dell Vostro 1500? or is the Router WRT160N the problem? Below will be a history of my CMD 

Windows IP Configuration

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Link-local IPv6 Address .........:fe80::250f0:5bb6:2cae:cbb4x9
IPv4 Address.....................:192.168.1.100
Subnet Mask......................:255.255.255.0
Default Gateway..................:192.168.1.1

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Media State......................: Media dsiconnected
Conneciton-specific DNS Suffix...:

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection*7: 
Media State......................: Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix...:

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection*9...:
Media State......................: Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix...:


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

when connected by LAN cable - lets see an ipconfig /all and ping tests when its working and then also th esame test when it disconnects using the cable 
we can ignore wireless for the moment - see if we can get it working on a cable connection first


*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* ipconfig /all *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here

We would like to see the results from ipconfig /all post back the results in a reply here

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *

It will export the results to notepad and then automatically open notepad.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results to a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy*
Now go back to the forum - reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Ping Tests *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here

Start> Run {search bar in Vista}> CMD to open a DOS window and type:

Type the following command 
*Ping* {plus the number thats shown against the default gateway shown in above ipconfig /all}
Post back the results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping google.com*
Post back the results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping 209.183.226.152*
post back results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste


> _*For your information only*
> these tests will check various stages of the connection, the first ping test, *ping default gateway* checks to see if you still have a connection to the router the next two
> *Ping google.com & Ping 209.183.226.152* tests the connection to internet , one by name and one by number which checks that the dns is working_


 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------

